# Microsoft lifts GPL code, uses in Microsoft Store tool



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.withinwindows.com/2009/11/06/microsoft-lifts-gpl-code-uses-in-microsoft-store-tool/

The tool in question
http://store.microsoft.com/Help/ISO-Tool

.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

I see MS has removed the page in question.

http://store.microsoft.com/Help/ISO-Tool

Glad I got a copy while the getting was good..

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?gmwnzhzjt2i

..


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Microsoft pleads guilty

http://port25.technet.com/archive/2...-open-source-the-windows-7-download-tool.aspx


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

At least MS came clean. They should really start embracing the OSS community, as Apple did. This way, issues like this wouldn't exist.

Peace...


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Microsoft has Open Sourced the tool

http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2009/12/microsoft-finally-open-sources-windows-7-tool.ars

http://port25.technet.com/archive/2...b-dvd-download-tool-released-under-gplv2.aspx

The original MS link is hot again.

.


----------

